
Show HN: Writeups and Files Repo for CTFs in 2015 - polym
https://github.com/ctfs/write-ups-2015
======
polym
Note that we also provide write-ups and files for CTFs in 2013 [0], 2014 [1]
and this year [2]. If you don't know what CTFs are: [https://ctftime.org/ctf-
wtf/](https://ctftime.org/ctf-wtf/)

[0]: [https://github.com/ctfs/write-ups-2013](https://github.com/ctfs/write-
ups-2013)

[1]: [https://github.com/ctfs/write-ups-2014](https://github.com/ctfs/write-
ups-2014)

[2]: [https://github.com/ctfs/write-ups-2016](https://github.com/ctfs/write-
ups-2016)

